# 30 Gal Cube Finally Done



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well those of you that have spoken to me about this viv know that I've been planting and replanting this viv for the last 5 days. I just couldn't get it right. Well I think I've finally got it now. It needs a bit of grow in time but for now, I don't think its that bad. Take a look...

*Bulbo. alagense Small Form*









*Fern sp. and Alocasia rugosa*









*Lecanopteris sinuosa*









*Neo. Flare Up*









*Neo. olens x pauciflora*









*Peperomia argyreia*









*Pyrrosia piloseloides*









*Raphidophora sp.*









*Restrepia trichoglossa*









*Top Down of Front Half*











Meh...


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

It Looks VERY NICE!!!

I Like it Man, and cant wait to see some pics wen it grows in.




Wuts in the soil mix BTW . looks almost like potting soil .


Todd


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That tank looks great, and will look even better when the plants grow in! Love the fern!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Very nice Antone!


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks great. Where did you get that piece of driftwood? That is the best piece I have seen!



Troy


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

Amazing Peperomia argyroneura! Nice little Bulbo. 
Great job!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I might still add a few things like leaf litter on the bottom portion and some pieces of moss here and there but this is the main part. I also forgot to add this picture...

*Mediocalcar decoratum*









Todd, the substrate is actually my bromeliad potting mix. Its awesome and I love it. It drains really well and yet holds moisture but not too much moisture. Its got all frog safe ingredients. I might offer it on the site.

Troy, those 2 pieces of driftwood came from one of my suppliers. I saw them and had to have them. I can get more like these and I might do that b/c I've had a few people mention how neat they look. Easy to work with too and so far I have had not a hint of mold growth, so thats always a plus.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome cube you got there. Ho wmany species are in there? And grats on the dischidia site, it looks great.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

cubby23 said:


> Awesome cube you got there. Ho wmany species are in there? And grats on the dischidia site, it looks great.


Thank you on both compliments. I worked pretty hard on both of them but the website is far from complete.

As for species of plants, I'm not sure, lets see...

Peperomia argyreia
Peperomia rubella
Peperomia prostrata clone #1
Peperomia prostrata clone #2
Peperomia serpens
Dischidia albiflora (bengalensis)
Lecanopteris sinuosa
Pyrrosia piloselloides
Fern sp. NO ID
Alocasia rugosa
Raphidophora sp.
Neoregelia olens x pauciflora
Neoregelia 'Flare Up'
Restrepia trichoglossa
Mediocalcar decoratum
Bulbophyllum alagense Small Form
Moss sp. NO ID

So about 15 different species if you count both P. prostrata clones as 1. Not too bad.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

why can't i ever find awesome pieces of wood like that!? sweet tank!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

Lookin nice, as usual. I really like Lecanopteris sinuosa


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

nawth21 said:


> Lookin nice, as usual. I really like Lecanopteris sinuosa


Thanks Sam. That particular fern is part of the "Ant Fern" group. The rhizome you see is for the most part hollow and the ants dig a hole into it for a home. In exchange the ants provide protection and fertilize the plant with thier excrement.

Although it appears that the fern's rhizome is resting on the substrate, it is not. I have it tied to a small piece of tree fern that is set JUST below the surface of the substrate. These are epiphytes and need to be situated that way. Just some FYI should anyone ever obtain one.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Bulbo. alagense...i want it soooo bad...


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!

Nice tip on "planting" epiphytes w/ tree fern bases.

Are you lighting this with twisty lights?

BTW, that cube is gorgeous!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

c'est ma said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!
> 
> Nice tip on "planting" epiphytes w/ tree fern bases.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Thanks! Right now its lit with a 55 watt CF but it will be under twisties pretty soon here. I actually would like to sell it. I actually put it together to sell once it "settles in" a bit.


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

wow wow wow....... i really like the Peperomia argyreia and the viv.... i call for an update!!


----------



## PLD (Dec 23, 2007)

viv is very nice, amazing plants.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This viv was sold to a customer of mine at the time. Sorry!


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

i need to try your substrate. I like the color of it too


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi frogtofall,

I know you don't have a name, but do you have any idea where the Fern No Id is from?

Thanks


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

:shock: Antone, as it´s said in Spain, you are a machine!!!.
The substrate is the same what you said me for the neoregelia´s cultures?


----------

